# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  سحب القرار الادارى

## محمد محيى الدين

*منقول سحب القرار الادارى* *سحب القرار الادارى*
*إن القرارات الاداريه وبصفه عامه, تعتبر أكثر مرونـة واقل استقرارا من الأعمال**القانونية في مجال القانون الخاص , ومـن المسلم به في فقه القانون العام الحديث أن**القرارات الاداريه تخضع لقواعـد مغايره تماما عــن تلك التي يعرفها القانون الخاص**,* *وان هذه القواعد تستجيب بمرونـة لمقتضيات حسن سير المرافق العامة ذلك أن المرفق**العام الذي ترجعه إليه غالبيه قواعد القانون الإداري الحديثة , يخضع لثلاث أسس عامه**هى**:*
*(1).**دوام سيره بانتظام واطراد , وقابليته للتغير والتبديل في كـل وقت** ,* *ومساواة المنتفعين أمامه. ومـن هذه الأسس الثلاثة اشتقت معظم أسس وقواعد القانون**الإداري الحـديث, ومنها القواعد المتعلقة بامتيازات السلطة الاداريه*
*(2).**وتعد**القرارات الاداريه من أهم مظاهر ألامتيازات التي تتمتع بها الســلطة الإدارية والتي**تستمدها من القانون العام وأيضا وسيلتها المفضلة فـي القيام بوظائفهـا المتعددة**والمتجددة في الوقت الحاضر لما تحققه مـن سرعه وفاعليه في العمل الإداري, وامكانيه**البت من جانبها وحدها في أمر مـن الأمور, دون حاجه إلى الحصول على رضــا ذوي**الشأن,أو حتى معاونتهم وذلك بإنشاء حقوق للإفراد أو التزامات عليهم, هذا بالاضــافه**إلى قدره الاداره على تنفيذها تنفيذا مباشرا وبالقوة الجبرية**يمكن تعريف**القرار الإداري بأنه (( إفصاح الإدارة في الشكل الذي يتطلبه القانـون عن إرادتها**الملزمة بما لها من سلطه عامــه, بمقتضي القوانين واللوائح وذلك بقصد إحداث مركز**قانوني متى كان جائزا وممكنا قانونا ابتغاء تحقيق مصلحه عامه**)).*

*أن القانون**الإداري يعترف للاداره العــامة, بســلطة تقديريه أو بقدر مـن حرية**التصرف**في مباشره معظم اختصاصاتها ومسئوليتها القانونية - باعتبارها الامينه على المصلحة**العامة - مثل هذه السلطة أو هـذا القدر من حرية التصرف يعد بمثابة الشرط الأول**لحياة وبقاء كـل أداره, خاصة بعد تعاظم الـدور الذي أصبحت تضطلع به الاداريه العامة**في الوقت الراهن, نتيجة تشعب وتداخل مجالات ومسئوليات الدولة الحديثة (3**).* 

*وتطبيقا من المشرع لهذه السلطة التقديرية التي منحها للاداره , فقد أعطاها**الحق في سحب بعض ما تصدره مـن القرارات , إذا كانت هذه القرارات غـير مشروعه قانونا**أو كانت قرارات غـير ملائمة ابتغاء للصالح العام وحسن سير المرافق العامـة** ,* *وللتخفيف من على عاتق القضاء ,الذي يسهر على رقابه مشروعيه القـرارات الاداريه**بالإلغاء والتعويض , فمنح الاداره سلطه سحب قراراتها ليقلل بذلك من حالات اللجوء**للقضاء من اجل الطعن في هذه القرارات. ويمكن التظلم من القرارات الاداريه المعيبة**,* *ويكون المتظلم هنا بالخيار سواء بالتظلم إلى من اصدر القرار المعيب أو إلى رئيسه**الاعلي. ويسـمي التظلم الأول بالتظلم الولائي أما التظلم الثاني بالتظلم الرئاسي**,* *ويمتاز هـذا الطريق بالسهولة واليسر كما انـه يحقق مبدأ المشروعية بالاضافه إلى انه**يحسم المراكز القانونية وهي في مهدها تفاديا للوصول بـها إلى القضاء , ويعتبر**القرار الصادر في التظلم قرارا إداريا تفصح به الجهة الإدارية عن إرادتها الملزمة**,* *والدليل على ذلك انه يجوز للمضرور من هذا القرار اللجوء للقضاء للطعن فيه بالإلغاء** ,* *كما يجوز للجهة مصدره القرار(الجهة الاداري) سحب هذا القرار**.*

*ومما لا خلاف** ,* *عليه انه يجوز للجهة الاداريه سحب القرارات الاداريه المعيبة بعيب عدم المشروعية**,* *وذلك مثل القرارات الاداريه التي لا تولد حقوقا أو لاعتبارات عـــدم الملائمة,أما**بالنسبة للقرارات الاداريه المشروعة هل يجوز للجهة الاداريه مصدره القرار إن تســحب**هذا القرار المشروع,استقر قضاء مجلس الدولة الفرنسي ونظيره المصري على انه لا يجوز**سحب القرار الإداري السليم , إلا وفقا للحدود المقررة في القانون في هذا الشأن**,* *وهذه القاعدة مبنية على أسـاس عدم رجعيه القرارات الإدارية. ونظرا لأهمية موضوع سحب**القرارات الإدارية غير المشـروعة , فقد صيغت فـي صوره نظريه متكاملة ذات قواعـد**وشـروط , صاغها مجلس الدولة الفرنسي , ونقلها عنه مجلس الدولة المصري (4). ويري**الدكتور احمد حافظ نجم أن سـحب القرار الإداري غيـر المشروع يعتبر نوعا من الجزاء**الذي توقعه الإدارة على نفســها بنفسها نتيجة إصدار قرار غير مشروع، توفر بــه على**نفسها تلقي ذلك العقاب مـن القاضي الإداري, فيما لو طعن احد الإفراد إمامه بعدم**مشروعيه ذلك القرار , بما يجعله قاضيا بإلغائه لا محالة (5). وإذا كان كل من سحب**القرار الإداري وإلغائه, يؤديان إلى نتيجة واحده وهي التخلص من القرار المعيـب, إلا**أن أسباب سحب القرار الإداري أوسع من أسباب الطعن بالإلغاء, فهي علاوة على احتوائها**على الأسباب التقليدية للطعن بالإلغاء , فإنها تتضمن السحب لاعتبارات الملائمة**ووفقا لمقتضيات المصلحة العامة, بالاضافه إلى أن اللجوء إلى طريق التظلم من القرار**الإداري المعيب توصلا إلى سحبه, هـو طري سـهل وميســور على المضرور من هذا القرار** ,* *لأنه يوفر عليه مؤنـه اللجوء للقضاء (6). وتتمثل الحكمة الاساسيه من منح المشرع**للجهة الاداريه مصدره القرار الحق فــي سحب هذا القرار , هي الوصول إلى احترام**القانون وذلك من خلال التوفيق بين اعتبارين متناقضين**.*

*الأول: تمكين الجهة**الاداريه مـن إصلاح ما ينطوي عليه قراراها مــن مخالفه قانونيه**.**الثاني**:* *ويتمثل فـي وجوب اسـتقرار الأوضاع القانونية المترتبة على القرار الإداري, والسحب**بهـذه الصورة يحفظ لمبدأ المشروعية قوته وفاعليته بإذلالـه القرارات الـتي تصدر**بالمخالفة له وتدفع الأفراد إلى احترامه (7). ومن هذا المنطلق سوف نقسم هذا البحث**إلى ثلاث فصول, نتحدث فـي الفصل الأول منـها عن ماهية سـحب القرار الإداري وذلك مـن**حيث تعريفه وبيان طبيعته القانونية والأسـاس القانوني لحق الجهة الاداريه في سحب**قراراتها ثم نعقد مقارنة سـريعة بين كلا من السحب والإلغاء، وفي الفصل الثاني نتعرض**بالحديث عن أنواع القرارات الاداريه مـن حيث مـدي جواز سحبها ونفرق في هذا الشأن**بـين القرارات الاداريه المشروعة ومدي جواز سـحبها والاستثناءات التي ترد عليهـا**والقرارات الاداريه غير المشروعة، أما في الفصل الثالث فنتعرض فيه للآثار التي**تترتب على سحب القرار الإداري**.*



*الأساس القانوني لحق الاداره في السحب**من المسلم بــه إن**المشرع لم يمنح الجهة الاداريه الحق فــي سحب ما تصدره مــن قرارات, إلا من اجل**منحها فرصه لتصحيح الأوضاع المخالفة للقانون ورد تصرفاتها إلى نطاق المشروعية**وتحقيق الصالح العام. ولكن ما هو ذلك الأساس القانوني, الذي يعطي الحق للجهة**الاداريه في ســـحب بعض ما تصدره من قرارات, هل هـــو تحقيق مبدأ المشروعية أم**تحقيق الصالح العام أم الرغبة فـــي ضرورة استقرار الأوضاع والمراكز القانونية**للإفراد, اختلف الآراء الفقهية التي قيل بها لتبرير حــق الاداره في سحب قراراتها**المعيبة فردوها إلى عــــده نظريات وذلك على النحو التالي**:*

*النظرية الأولى** :* *نظرية المصلحة الاجتماعية**إن المستقر في القضاء الإداري أن سحب القرارات**,* *قــد شــرع لتمكين الجهة الإدارية مـــن تصحيح خطاء وقعت فيه, ويقتضي ذلك أن يكون**القرار المراد سحبه قد صدر مخالفا للقانون , أما إذا قام القرار الإداري على أسس**صحيحة**مستوفيا شروطه القانونية فانه يمتنع على جهة الاداره سحبه, لانتفاء العلة**التي مـــــن اجلها شرعه قواعد السحب وذلك احتراما للقرار واستقرارا للأوضاع**وتحقيقا للصالح العـــــام , وقــــد اجمع الفقه المصري والفرنسي على أن القرار**المعيب يتحصن من السحب والإلغاء, بمرور مدد الطعن القضائي دون الطعن عليه بالإلغاء**حيث يصبح القرار في هذه الحالة مشروعا. ويــري الدكتور عبد القادر خليل, أن**المصــلحة العامة هـــــي الأســاس القانوني لحق الاداره فــــــي سحب قراراتها**الاداريه, فالمصلحة العامة هدف عام يجب أن تسعي الاداره إلى تحقيقه أثناء مباشره**ســـــلطتها وإدارتها للمرافق العامـــة, فان تجاوزته فان تصرفها يـوصم بـــعيب**بالانحراف . فأصحاب هذه النظرية, يذهبون إلى أن الأساس الذي من اجله منحت الاداره**الحق فــي سحب قراراتها, هو ضرورة استقرار المراكز والأوضاع القانونية للإفراد لان**في ذلك وبلا شك تحقيقا للصالح العـــام (أو المصلحة الاجتماعية للإفراد) فهم يغلبون**مبــــدأ اســتقرار الحقوق والمراكز القانونية على, مبدأ المشروعية واحترام القانون**لان فـــــــي مراعاتها ضمان حسن سير المرافق العامة بانتظام**واطراد**.*



*النظرية الثانية : نظريه احترام مبدأ**المشروعية**يتزعم هذا الاتجاه العميد ديجي فيذهب سيادته إلى أن الأساس**القانوني لحق الاداره في سحب قراراتها المعيبة هـــو مبدأ المشروعية . وعلي هـذا**المبدأ يجب على الاداره أن تلتزم فـــي إصدار قراراتها باحترام مبدأ المشروعية** ,* *وان يكون هــــذا المبدأ هو المهيمن على كافه تصرفاتها, فإذا هـــي خالفته بالخروج**عليه وجب عليها الرجوع فـــــي قراراتها المخالفة للقانون , ولا تثريب عليها إن هي**عادت إلى حظيرة القانون في أي وقت. ويقول العميد ديجي أن هذا المبدأ ليس له , ولا**يمكن أن يكون له , ولا يجب أن يكون له , أي استثناء وانطلاقا مــن هذا المبدأ** ,* *فلجهة الاداره حـــق الرجوع فــــي قراراتها أو تصحيح الأخطاء القانونية التي تقع**فيها في كل وقت وانه ليس لأحد أن يشكو مـن سحبها لقراراتها الاداريه لان هذه السلطة**إذا تقررت فـهي مقرره لمصلحه الأفراد , وانه إذا اضر هذا السحب بأحد فيكفي أن يقرر**له الحق في التعويض. وانتهي العميد ديجي إلى أن مبدأ المشروعية يجب أن يكون هـو**الاعلي ومـن ثم له الاولويه والغلبة دائما, على مبدأ المساس بالمراكز الفردية**المكتسبة كلما حدث تعارض بينهما وحجته فـــــي ذلك , إن القرار الباطل لا يولد**حقوقا , وبناء على ذلك يري إمكان سحب القرار الباطل فـــــي كل وقت, تحقيقا لمبدأ**المشروعية والقول بغير ذلك يعرض مبدأ المشروعية للخطر, وهو ما لا يمكن التسليم به**.* *وفي رأيي, إن ما نادي به العميد ديجي لا يمكن التسليم بـه في كافه جوانبه, لأنه**يغالي في الدفاع عن مبدأ المشروعية ويجعله على مـــــن اعتبارات ضرورة استقرار**الأوضاع والمراكز القانونية للإفراد, فهو يري أن مــــن حق الجهة الاداريه الحق في**السحب في أي وقت وغير مقيده بمده معينه مدام أن القرار معيب. فهذا أن كان من شانه**أن يودي إلى احترام مبدأ المشروعية, إلا انـــــه سوف يودي إلى زعزعه استقرار**المراكز والأوضاع القانونية للإفراد, ويؤدي إلى الإضرار بالصالح العام في**النهاية**.*



*الأساس المقترح**في رأيي انه لا يمكن التسليم بأي**نظريه مــــن هذه النظريات السابقة منفردة, لان كل منها يدافع عن جانب دون الوضع في**الاعتبار الجانب الأخر, فالرأي الأول يدافع عــن مبدأ ضرورة اســتقرار الأوضاع**والمراكز القانونية, وتغليبه على مبدأ المشــــروعية واحتـرام القانون أما الرأي**الثاني فيدافع بقوه عــــن مبدأ المشروعية واحترام القانون, وإهدار مبدأ استقرار**الأوضاع إذا تعارض مع المشروعية. وانـــه يكون من الأفضل الجمع بين المعيارين**السابقين, ومحاولة التوفيق فيما بينهم كأســـــاس قانوني سليم لحق الجهة الاداريه**فــــي سحب قراراتها المعيبة, فيكون الأساس كالأتي (( ضرورة استقرار المراكز**والحقوق القانونية للإفراد مــع الوضع فــــي الاعتبار ضرورة العمل على احترام مبدأ**المشروعية**)).*

*ومن أحكام قضائنا الإداري والذي يؤيد هذه الوجهة من النظر** ((* *من المقرر في قضاء هـــذه المحكمة بان سحب القرارات الاداريه لا يجوز حصوله بعد**انقضاء ستين يوما على صدورها , ولا اعتبار لما تدفع بـــــه الحكومة من أن المسالة**لا تعدو أن تكون خطا وقعت فيه عند حساب مدة خدمه المدعي بسبب عدم دقه الموظفين**المختصين , فلما استبان لها هذا الخطأ أصلحته ورده الأمر إلى نصابه الصحيح أخذا**بالقاعدة الاصليه , إن الخطاء لا يجوز إغفاله والإبقاء عليه وهــــو لا يكسب**احـــــد حقا ويضفي عليه مركزا قانونيا جدير بالاحترام , لأنه يقابل هذه القاعدة**قاعدة أصليه أخري , هي أحق بالرعاية وأولي بالتقديم ومـــــن مقتضاها كفاله**الاستقرار وتوفير الطمانينه لحفظ المراكز القانونية وجعلها بمناي عــــن الزعزعة**والاضطراب ولو كانت مشوبة بعد فوات الوقت الذي عينه القانون للطعن عليها من جانب ذي**الشأن عن طريق دعوا الإلغاء**........)).*

*وفـــــي حكم آخر لقضائنا الإداري** "**إذا تحقق بناء على القرار مــــراكز قانونية فردية تستلزم صالح العمل واستقرار**انتظام العاملين وحســن ســير المرافق العامة التي تتولاها الإدارة , إن تستقر تلك**المراكز القانونية وتتحصن مـــا دامت قد فاتت على الاداره فرصه تصحيحها خلال مده**الطعن القضائي**".*

*وفـــي حكم أخر " مـــــن المبادئ المقررة انه لا يجوز لجهة**الاداره سحب قرار إداري أصدرته فـــي حدود اختصاصها أو العدول عنه متي ترتب على هذا**القرار حق للغير إذا مضـــت المواعيد المقررة للطعن فيــه بالإلغاء إذا بمضي**هـــــذه المواعيد يكتســب القرار الإداري حصانه لا يجوز بعدها سحبة أو إلغاؤه لأي**سبب كان ولـــــــو كان خطا أو مخالفا للقانون**.*

*ومن استقراء الإحكام**السابقة, يتبين لنا بوضوح إن القضاء مستقر على مبدأ ضرورة اســتقرار الأوضاع**والمركز القانونية للإفراد, مع الوضع في الاعتبار ضرورة عدم إهمال مبدأ المشروعية**واحترام القانون , فوضع ميعاد للطعن فـــــي القرار المعيب أو التظلم منة يعتبر بلا**شك توفيق بين الاعتبارات المختلفة**.*



*التفرقة بين السحب والإلغاء**سوف نتناول التفرقة فيما بين دعوي**الإلغاء, والقرار الســـاحب وذلك في النقاط التالية** :*

*أولا : من حيث**التعريف**:*

****سحب القرار الإداري ((هـو قيام الجهة الاداريه بمحو القرار**الإداري وإلغاء كافه آثاره, بالنسبة للمستقبل والماضي )) ومــن التعريف يتبين لنا**أن الجهة التي تملك سحب القرار الإداري, هي الجهة الاداريه سواء مصدره القرار أو**السلطة الرئاسية لها . أما دعوي الإلغاء (( هـي الدعوي التي يرفعها صاحب الشأن أمام**القضاء الإداري المختص, للمطالبة بإلغاء قرار إداري نهائي صـدر مخلفا للقانون**))* 
*ومـن التعريف يتبين لنا إن الإلغاء هي دعوي قضائية, يرفعها ذوي الشأن للإلغاء**القرار الإداري**.*



*ثانيا: من حيث الطبيعة القانونية**:*

****بالنسبة**لقرار السحب فتعرفنا فيما سبق على انه قرار إداري, يخضع لما تخضع لـــه تلك**القرارات من أحكام, فيجوز للجهة الاداريه سحبه ونحيل إلى ما سبق**.*

****إما دعوي**الإلغاء, فـــهي دعوي قضائية موضوعية تنصب على القرار الإداري ذاته للمطالبة**بإلغائه لعدم مشروعيته , والحكم الصادر فيها حكما قضائيا يتمتع بمـــا تتمتع بــه**الإحكام من حجية الشيء المقضي فيه, فلا يجوز الرجوع فيه**.*



*ثالثا: من**حيث شروط قبول التظلم أو الطعن**:*

****بالنسبة لقرار السحب , فيشترط لقبول التظلم**المقدم مــن ذوي الشأن أن يكون القرار المراد سحبه مشوبا بعيب عــــــدم المشروعية**,* *وان يتم إجراء السحب في الميعاد المقرر لذلك قانونا** .*

****أما دعوي الإلغاء** ,* *فيشترط لقبولها أن يكون محل الإلغاء قرارا إداريا نهائيا وان يتـم رفع الدعوي**فــــي الميعاد المحدد لذلك قانونا وان تتوافر مصلحه مباشره يقرهـا القانون لرافع**الدعوى**.*



*رابعا: من حيث أسباب التظلم أو الطعن**:*

****بالنسبة**لقرار السحب, فأسباب سحب القرار الإداري, أوسع من أسباب الطعن بالإلغاء فهي علاوة**على احتوائها على الأســـباب التقليدية للطعن بالإلغاء, فإنها تتضمن السـحب**لاعتبارات الملائمة, ووفقا لمقتضيات المصلحة العامة** .*

****أما أســباب الطعن**بالإلغاء, فهي مقصورة على عيوب الاختصاص والشــكل والمحل وعيب الانحراف بالسلطة** .*



*خامسا: من حيث المواعيد**:*

****بالنسبة لقرار السحب , للاداره**إن تسحب القرار المعيب جلال ستين يوما مـن تاريخ صدوره , وفـــي حالة رفع دعوي**الإلغاء فيكون للاداره الحق فــي أن تسحب القرار ما لم يصدر حكم في الدعوي ,ولكن حق**الاداره في هذه الحالة الاخيره يتقيد بطلبات الخصم في الدعوي أي بالقدر الذي تملكه**المحكمة "أي مجلس الدولة**".*

****أما دعوي الإلغاء , تنص المادة 24 مــن قانون**مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنه 1972 في فقرتها الأولي على إن " ميعاد رفع الدعوي إمـــام**المحكمة فيما يتعلق بطلبات الإلغاء ستون يوما مــــن تاريخ نشر القرار الإداري**المطعون فيـه في الجريدة الرسمية أو فـــــي النشرات التي تصدرها المصالح العامة أو**إعلان صاحب الشأن به**".*



*سادسا: من حيث طريقة رفع**التظلم**:*

****بالنسبة لقرار السحب , وهنا يكون ذوي الشأن بالخيار بين إن يقدم**تظلمه إلى الجهة مصدره القرار ويسمي التظلم فــــي هذه الحالة بالتظلم ألولائي**,* *وإما أن يتقدم بتظلمه إلى الجــــهة الرئاسية للجهة مصدره القرار ويســمي التظلم**هنا بالتظلم الرئاسي, ويمتاز هـذا الطريق بالسهولة واليسر, كما انه يحقق مبدأ**المشروعية بالاضافه إلى انه يحسم المراكز القانونية وهي في مهدها تفاديا, للوصول**بها إلى القضاء** .*

*** *أما دعوي الإلغاء , حددت المادة 25 مــــن قانون مجلس**الدولة طريقة رفع الدعوي وهـــي "يقدم الطالب إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة بعريضة**موقعة مـــــن محامي مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أما تلك المحكمة, وتتضمن**العريضة عـــــــــدا البيانات العامة المتعلقة باسم الطالب ومـــــن يوجه إليهم**الطلب وصفاتهم ومحال إقامتهم موضوع الطلب وتاريخ التظلم مـــــن القرار إن كان مما**يجب التظلم منة ونتيجة التظلم وبيان بالمستندات المؤيدة للطلب ويرفق بالعريضة صوره**أو ملخص من القرار المطعون فيه, ويعيب هـذا الطريق انه وعر المسك شدد الوطأة ويتميز**باجراته المعقدة وأطاله أمد التقاضي*
الموضوع منقول من موقع اخر

----------


## وقاد احمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

